
Federal Judge Rules Harvard Does Not Discriminate Against Asian-Americans - ilamont
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2019/10/2/admissions-suit-decision/
======
deogeo
Same story reported by NPR discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21129654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21129654)
\- does this count as a duplicate?

~~~
dang
Yes.

------
throwawaysea
This ruling is a travesty and I hope the Supreme Court overturns it when this
is appealed. It is very clear that race-conscious admissions are
systematically racist and discriminatory. Take a look at the distribution of
students by race in the University of California system, where they're not
permitted to discriminate in this manner, thanks to Prop 209
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1996_California_Proposition_20...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1996_California_Proposition_209))
- it is very different (more Asians) compared to private schools like Harvard.

------
tim333
The headline seems a bit clickbait. Obviously affirmative action discriminates
against those who don't get in to make room for the favoured minority. But the
court said

>Ultimately, the Court finds that Harvard has met its burden of showing that
its admissions process complies with the principles articulated by the Supreme
Court in Fisher II...

which is different.

